# Your Assessment Madrid Rentals



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Hola, todos--
We are re-locating to Madrid--me, the marido, y dos perros. 
my questions: is the apt rental market always turning over? or is there a certain time more places becomes available (end of school/beg of school)? or is the rental market small, and infrequent? and, do ground floor garden apartments exist?
I had one person show me one place on the plaza conde valle de suchil--not bad at all, I just don't know the area--

At the end of April I spent 4 days trying see pisos for viviendas--there was little available, even visiting a broker.
Where I looked: Arguelles (close to the park), El Viso (are we dreaming?) and Cruz del Rayo. Parts of Chamberi are an option, as long as a green space is near for the dogs. also went through Idealista.com
Size, around 180 m2, 2bth 2 bed, tho prefer 3 of each.
Price range is up to 3000/mo.(n/incl garage) 
Timing is early July/August.

Muchas gracias por sus ayuda (did I say that right?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> Hola, todos--
> We are re-locating to Madrid--me, the marido, y dos perros.
> my questions: is the apt rental market always turning over? or is there a certain time more places becomes available (end of school/beg of school)? or is the rental market small, and infrequent? and, do ground floor garden apartments exist?
> I had one person show me one place on the plaza conde valle de suchil--not bad at all, I just don't know the area--
> ...


I live in the Madrid area, but not in the city. I haven't rented in madrid for nearly twenty years so I don't know too much about it.
I *DO* know Plaza Conde Valle de Suchil as I used to work near there, and would recommend it as a good area to live. I would check out if there are any problems with botellon (teenage drinking groups) in the evenings though as they can make your life a true misery. I don't think that's a problem though... I also know Chamberí and would give it the thumbs up too.
Apart from that, how about looking outside the city? Like 20 or 30 km out. There are more green areas of course. 
Will you be working? Looking for schools etc??

PS Muchas gracias por su/ tu/ vuestra ayuda


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Pesky, the one person who showed us a rental COMPLETELY talked down the suburbs--crowded painful commute of 45mins each way. We were in the suburbs before moving to Dubai, and while we really enjoy the green & space, they can be somewhat isolating? and walking out the door for a meal or cerveza isn't possible. Is that accurate in the Madrid suburbs in your opinion?

We will not be needing schools, so that's no issue. Whether I'll be working? I know the unemployment situation there, and cannot say. Its the esposo who has work, and his office would be 10mins on the metro parada mas cerca.
thank you very much for your reply, and siento por my bad Espanol.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> Pesky, the one person who showed us a rental COMPLETELY talked down the suburbs--crowded painful commute of 45mins each way. We were in the suburbs before moving to Dubai, and while we really enjoy the green & space, they can be somewhat isolating? and walking out the door for a meal or cerveza isn't possible. Is that accurate in the Madrid suburbs in your opinion?


One or two of the "suburbs" really towns in their own right now have EXCELLENT public transport access into the capital - Trams. At least two MAJOR Spanish companies have relocated outside the maincentre - infrastructure came with that. Some surburbs are every bit as active as the centre. One or two are VERY "comfortable" and offer all the entertainment I would ever need. And RENFEs cercanias are fast and reliable. Rent - I've no idea as we bought 10 years ago. But I'd hardly expect an inner city agent to speak well of the outer Cities. There are also special bus routes. I guess it depends where you need to commute into. I commute OUT into the hills - and live in the outer suburbs - wouldn't change for a SHEDLOAD of cash


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> Pesky, the one person who showed us a rental COMPLETELY talked down the suburbs--crowded painful commute of 45mins each way. We were in the suburbs before moving to Dubai, and while we really enjoy the green & space, they can be somewhat isolating? and walking out the door for a meal or cerveza isn't possible. Is that accurate in the Madrid suburbs in your opinion?
> 
> We will not be needing schools, so that's no issue. Whether I'll be working? I know the unemployment situation there, and cannot say. Its the esposo who has work, and his office would be 10mins on the metro parada mas cerca.
> thank you very much for your reply, and siento por my bad Espanol.


I would say your estate agent was probably right, living in the suburbs anywhere requires a commute if your job is in the city, doesn't it???
I live aboout 35 kms away from Madrid and the bus takes 45 mins to the nearest point of the city which is Moncloa which is near (ish) to Valle Conde... It would probably take another 15 - 20 mins to get there. It's not much quicker by car, because there's a special bus lane which means you don't get so stuck in the traffic. 

The best way to travel if you can is the train which as Chris says is great. Clean, reliable and cheap compared to the UK.

You may be able to afford to be nearer Madrid in Las Rozas, Pozuelo, Aravaca... and so you'd have a shorter journey. You'd have to look at prices. These are all places along the A6 motorway which is the one I take. They are pretty big places and you wouldn't have any problem finding bars and restaurants. You could also try Alcobendas and San Sebastain de los Reyes, but i don't like the area so much. It's a lot more arid.
By the way you mentioned enjoying the green areas. Madrid isn't usually very green. The countryside is burnt yellow much of the time... Right now we're having a colorful spring, but because it's been cold and snowy for much of the winter!!


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I don't know how to say in Spanish "fait accompli", but it is done. Since tenemos no mucho tiempo, (the move is targeted for mid July)--we are moving to the Plz Suchil apartment. PeskyWesky and Chris, I look forward to getting to know the suburbs--and PW's point is duly noted as to the color! and really, after my nearly 2 years in Dubai, nothing can be that brown...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So, the deed is done!
2 things to add. I don't know if you noticed that you have an original version cinema about 2 mins away from the Plaza!! Here's the link.
ARABA Films - Multisalas - CONDE DUQUE Alberto Aguilera

A normal July is boiling hot, and may be hotter than August, but perhaps if you're coming from Dubai this will be a piece of cake for you!


----------

